# "No han informat el professor de la visita." -> No li n'han informat (?) [pronoms febles]



## garcia1683

Com combinaríem un CI determinat i singular (=li) amb un complement introduït per la preposició "de"? Per exemple:

_"No han informat els professors de la visita." -> No *els* *n'*han informat.

PERÒ: "No han informat el professor de la visita." -> No *li n*'han informat (?). No em sona bé.
_
Gràcies!


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo ho veig bé, "no li n'han informat".


----------



## garcia1683

Ufff, d'acord, gràcies!! Seguint la teoria, és així com s'hauria d'escriure, però no sé... sona tan estrany...!


----------



## Doraemon-

La forma normativa és aquesta.
Ara bé, en català central en oral es permet la simplificació (jo no ho trobo més simple, però vaja) li'n->n'hi.


----------



## garcia1683

Val, perfecte! Sí que és veritat que, a mi personalment, "n'hi" em sona millor... tot i que també és cert que, veient la teoria, és una combinació que no té cap sentit. Potser ve d'una generalització de les combinacions pronominals de CI + CD quan CI = li. En principi, entenc que la transformació de "li" en "hi" només té lloc quan el CD també és determinat (el, la, els, les), però m'imagino que aquesta norma es deu haver generalitzat, també, a l'ús del CD indeterminat (en).

Resolt, doncs. Gràcies!


----------



## gvergara

Un moment... Segons el que hem discutit en aquest fòrum, _informar_ és transitiu, llavors_ el professor _seria objecte directe i per aquesta raó la combinació de pronoms hauria de ser _*el n'*han informat_... O vaig molt perdut per la vida??? Gràcies, 

G.


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> Un moment... Segons el que hem discutit en aquest fòrum, _informar_ és transitiu, llavors_ el professor _seria objecte directe i per aquesta raó la combinació de pronoms hauria de ser _*el n'*han informat_... O vaig molt perdut per la vida??? Gràcies,
> 
> G.



Correcte. No han informat *e*l professor de la visita -> No el n'han informat.


----------



## Doraemon-

Ostres, doncs sí. Tan concentrat estava en els pronoms que no m'he fixat. Ben vist.


----------



## garcia1683

Ostres, teniu tota la raó. Mil gràcies a tots -- sense vosaltres, no me n'hauria adonat pas.

Per cert, company _gvergara_, et felicito. Les teves ganes per aprendre l'idioma, i el teu entusiasme, són lloables. Continua així!!


----------



## gica

gvergara said:


> Un moment... Segons el que hem discutit en aquest fòrum, _informar_ és transitiu, llavors_ el professor _seria objecte directe i per aquesta raó la combinació de pronoms hauria de ser _*el n'*han informat_... O vaig molt perdut per la vida??? Gràcies,
> 
> G.


Gonzalo, no fa gaire tu mateix em vares ajudar en un dubte semblant. El meu parer és que hauria de ser *l'en*. I no solament el meu parer, sinó el que diuen uns exercicis de català per al nivell D (ara se'n deu dir d'una altra manera).
Copio:
Fixeu-vos, però, en la frase següent: traurem el llibre del calaix, on el pronom el substituiria el llibre i
en substituiria del calaix. En el cas, com seria aquest, que apareguin els pronoms el + en, l'apostrofació
es fa de la manera següent: *l'en* traurem.
Potser algú em donarà alguna raó per fer-ho diferent. Vaig molt coix, de pronoms febles. Salut!


----------



## gvergara

gica said:


> Gonzalo, no fa gaire tu mateix em vares ajudar en un dubte semblant. El meu parer és que hauria de ser *l'en*. I no solament el meu parer, sinó el que diuen uns exercicis de català per al nivell D (ara se'n deu dir d'una altra manera).
> Copio:
> Fixeu-vos, però, en la frase següent: traurem el llibre del calaix, on el pronom el substituiria el llibre i
> en substituiria del calaix. En el cas, com seria aquest, que apareguin els pronoms el + en, l'apostrofació
> es fa de la manera següent: *l'en* traurem.
> Potser algú em donarà alguna raó per fer-ho diferent. Vaig molt coix, de pronoms febles. Salut!


Gica, no oblidis que això és veritable només quan el verb comença amb consonant. Tanmateix, la combinació adient és _el n' _si la forma verbal comença amb vocal, potser perquè no existeix pas la combinació _le'n_ que sorgeix de la regla que exigeix que l'apostrofació sigui feta tan a la dreta com sigui possible.


----------



## gica

No ho sabia. Què t'he dit? Que aviat ens donaràs lliçons. Ara ho has fet.


----------



## gvergara

gica said:


> No ho sabia. Què t'he dit? Que aviat ens donaràs lliçons. Ara ho has fet.


 Gràcies per l'encoratjament. Malauradament puc "donar lliçons" només pel que fa al català dels llibres. Quant al català veritable que es parla al carrer, la meva aportació és més aviat limitada, però quelcom és quelcom.


----------

